# Sundowner trailer?



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> We found a 2 horse trailer...ad says...2005 Horse Trailer 727 Valulite Sundowner 2 Horse. This horse trailer is in great shape. (It has no damage, no scratches or dents, no hidden defects, one owner, It's 7'0 Tall (TB Size) and 6'9 Wide. Empty weight is 3300lbs. Purchased in November of 2005 and used only a few times.
> 
> Great price but then I read horror stories about this trailer, corrosion, etc. Of course I'll inspect it closely, but any thoughts? Asap please as we'll be looking tonight or tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


If it is the steel frame type with aluminum skin, sometimes the frame is rusting under the skin. Hard to tell by just inspection. 

Other issue would be the axles, what is the weight rating? if they are 3500 lb that is 7000 total - 3300 weight of trailer = 3700 for horses and tack/supplies. Horses 1000 ave x 2 = 2000 plus 500 tack/supplies = 2500 so 1200 lbs "spare" 

Have heard of cracked axles, so would have trailer checked out by mechanic


Is it bumper pull or gooseneck? 

Just like a car, check everything that can move...moves and everything that shouldn't. doesn't. 

Should pull it to see how it drives.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

AnitaAnne said:


> If it is the steel frame type with aluminum skin, sometimes the frame is rusting under the skin. Hard to tell by just inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bumper pull. Small apparently but that's what we're looking for. We haven't seen it yet. One issue was they need washing out immediately after use, especially acidic urine can damage frame. Since from factory it apparently was undercoated it's hard to see if damage.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Only have one picture of trailer...









Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> Only have one picture of trailer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh slant load...measure the stalls carefully, sometimes the second stall is quite a bit smaller and not useful for a horse. 

Would ask for more pictures too, but the one shown it looks in good shape. I always wonder about scams with only one picture...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've seen a bunch of those trailers down here in Florida that were super rusty underneath. The problems with those trailers I believe started in the year 1998 with the powder coating until 2003. After that they used under coating underneath but the frame was still powder coated and still flaked but to lesser degree. They started using all aluminum in 2008 or 2009. They don't really have a great resale value as people are afraid of them.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Every one I know who bought a Sundowner ended up regretting it.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

I think I'll pass on the trailer. I found it on our local Craigslist, emailed the seller. We wanted to inspect it of course. Today I got 10 pictures, price lowered from $1,000 to $800. This reply, which seems very weird.
What do you guys think? Personally if a deal is so good, it's a red flag.
Previous email said must sell quickly, no storage, etc. Here's one picture and reply...

"Right now I'm stationed at Offutt AFB, Nebraska, doing a special training and getting ready for my deployment. Before leaving I had prearranged the deal with eBay(using this service you will get a 5 days to inspect/test the trailer before I'll get any money.) so my presence isn't necessary. I think I can have it there at your home address within 2-3 working days. The shipping fees are included the final price. So, you'll get the trailer for $800, without any additional costs involved.
I am overwhelmed with the amount of work and I just finished all arrangements for my family prior to deployment. For the moment the trailer is the last thing left to do. So, in order to start the deal, I need your full name and delivery address so I can reserve the trailer for you and register the transaction with eBay and they will contact you with all the instructions step by step on how to complete the deal."










Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> I think I'll pass on the trailer. I found it on our local Craigslist, emailed the seller. We wanted to inspect it of course. Today I got 10 pictures, price lowered from $1,000 to $800. This reply, which seems very weird.
> What do you guys think? Personally if a deal is so good, it's a red flag.
> Previous email said must sell quickly, no storage, etc. Here's one picture and reply...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a scam...no way that trailer would sell that cheaply. Also arrangements are not made thru eBay like that.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

I just researched "seller" email address![emoji44]

[email protected] complaint - Scammer posting fake trailer/car ads
https://complaintwire.org/complaint/Lwo_0gG0OxY/maria-mcoleman-online

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TechNicker (Jan 18, 2020)

Funny (but not really), we actually had a problem like this situation. I don't now if it was the same people, but someone had a definite scam like this. Found on Craigslist. Great trailer. Great price. If it is too good to be true, then it probably is.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> I just researched "seller" email address![emoji44]
> 
> [email protected] complaint - Scammer posting fake trailer/car ads
> https://complaintwire.org/complaint/Lwo_0gG0OxY/maria-mcoleman-online
> ...


There is your proof.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

What's so strange to me is how honest vs dishonest people's brain works. Somehow they figure out a scheme that works. 
Apparently their brains are wired differently. 

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You dodged a really bad deal!

They always sound so good. Too good to be real.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> What's so strange to me is how honest vs dishonest people's brain works. Somehow they figure out a scheme that works.
> Apparently their brains are wired differently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Be aware they will most likely use your email address with one digit changed to fool your friends. Not sure how they do this, but it happens a lot. 

I have received emails from people I haven't spoken to in a while, then suddenly they need me to send them money because they are stuck somewhere out of town...couple of times I have emailed back, and then the scam is obvious because of the verbiage used. So I double check the email address, and realize it is close, but not the same.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

AnitaAnne said:


> Be aware they will most likely use your email address with one digit changed to fool your friends. Not sure how they do this, but it happens a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have received emails from people I haven't spoken to in a while, then suddenly they need me to send them money because they are stuck somewhere out of town...couple of times I have emailed back, and then the scam is obvious because of the verbiage used. So I double check the email address, and realize it is close, but not the same.


Wow! This afternoon I'll probably speak to our local police about it, although I'm sure they're swamped with calls like this and I don't want to bother them.
Craigslist ought to have a way to screen those posts. I'm always skeptical and on guard about things, but original email saying "used only a few times by my husband who died 2 months ago".
Craigslist ad showed a map that was close to here. They have the scams down to a science!
On a tractor forum a guy bought a John Deere tractor then later found out it was stolen from a dealership, so he lost tractor and ton of money.
Please be careful!!!!!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> Wow! This afternoon I'll probably speak to our local police about it, although I'm sure they're swamped with calls like this and I don't want to bother them.
> Craigslist ought to have a way to screen those posts. I'm always skeptical and on guard about things, but original email saying "used only a few times by my husband who died 2 months ago".
> Craigslist ad showed a map that was close to here. They have the scams down to a science!
> On a tractor forum a guy bought a John Deere tractor then later found out it was stolen from a dealership, so he lost tractor and ton of money.
> ...


"Recent death" necessitating quick sale and "soon to be deployed" are both very common with these scams. 


I responded to a Friesian ad one time, the horse was sort of in the ball park for that breed, but still on the low side. The response was crazy; they were stuck in a hotel and had to pay the bill, so needed to sell the horse. 

I was supposed to click on a link (did not do this!) that would take me to the shippers site. I was to pay the shipper and they would deliver the horse, sight unseen! 


These scammers must think horse people are idiots...but I am sure they do this with any high ticket item. 


I have never, ever seen a Sundowner trailer for sale for $1000. Ever. The only trailers available at that price are thirty years old and half rusted out.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

That's a scam. $800 is too cheap for that trailer, by far.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm glad you thought to look into it more and learned that it was a scam, before you lost your money.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

We asked where we could see trailer, once we looked it over and all was well I'd buy it.
Never got a reply where it was, phone number, etc. 
Craigslist really needs figure out better security measures before posting ads. Crooks are stepping up their game, like the robocalls using local numbers to get your credit cards information.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> We asked where we could see trailer, once we looked it over and all was well I'd buy it.
> Never got a reply where it was, phone number, etc.
> Craigslist really needs figure out better security measures before posting ads. Crooks are stepping up their game, like the robocalls using local numbers to get your credit cards information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


I rarely trust Craigslist. The best advice I received was from a coworker; he said always arrange to meet at a police station when you don't know the people. He told me to call up the local police, and ask if we could meet there. 

When I bought my second Brenderup (off eBay :wink: ) we met in the middle, in Nashville, and the city has a special spot for online shoppers to meet, at the sheriff's office. There are big signs stating that the area is on videotape.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

I've never bought or sold off of Craigslist except I spotted the trailer which explains our naivety. I did see a horse statue also which I bought. That went well, met at person's house (nice part of town), so it can work out ok.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The sign in Nashville (sorry it is sideways)


----------

